# What is your Pet Peeve?



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 29, 2012)

I have few pet peeves however, the major peeve I have, has nothing to do with food, wine or travelling.

The cruelty of human acts done to another human, group of human beings and / or fauna or flora.

The lack of ethics, manners and respect to fellow man / woman. 

Kind regards.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 29, 2012)

*The major ones off the top of my head............*

*People on cells when driving and tailgaters*
*Liars*
*Thieves*


----------



## roadfix (Feb 29, 2012)

People that are not punctual, always late.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 29, 2012)

Good topic! 

Tailgaters annoy me to no end. I tolerate them but I do admit that I have brake checked a couple drivers who were riding my bumper. 

I know that's not very smart or very safe but neither is tailgating.

Another pet peeve is shoppers who block an aisle while they're checking prices on an item. 

Move to the side, please!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 29, 2012)

Most of my pet peeves are driving related. Two off the top of my head...

People that drive as if they own the entire road and the rest of us are trespassers in their domain. I'm sure you've seen them. They generally fall into two camps: those who drive like maniacs and whip in and out of traffic lanes without signaling, or the opposite, those who drive 10-15 mph below the speed limit in the passing lane and refuse to move over to allow traffic through.

Second driving pet peeve - and this one happens to me at least a couple of times a day lot for some reason. You're sitting a few cars back in the left turn lane and the green arrow turns green. Invariably, the guy at the very front of the line has either fallen asleep while waiting for the light, or is busy playing with his cell phone/stereo/kids/pets/whatever. In any case, the light is green for 15 seconds before he decides to step on the gas. But does he move quickly? No. He sloooowly takes the corner as if he were towing a 60-foot boat. Because he has taken so long to move, he is the only one who gets to turn before the light turns red again. Argh! 

But of course, I am a perfect driver myself.


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Opinionated people who ramble on and on and on trying to convince them self's and others that they are correct with out any documented "facts" to back them up. Threse kind of people would argue that the sky is not blue.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Feb 29, 2012)

People who are cruel and mean
People who are rude
People who think "rules" are just suggestions
People who live their lives as though there are no consequences for their behavior.
Passive aggression
Bad drivers


----------



## SaucyChefette (Feb 29, 2012)

Guests who try to fry stuff in my omelette pan.  Man, there are like, half a dozen frying pans to chose from, why pick the omelette pan just because it looks the most pristine of the lot?

Really, really annoys me, that.

Oh, and then idiots who put cold water in my sizzling hot teflon frying pans.  

That pees me off no end.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't believe people should be allowed to keep pet peeves. Peeves should roam free without human intervention. If, however, you do insist on having a pet peeve, please have it spayed or neutered.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 29, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I don't believe people should be allowed to keep pet peeves. Peeves should roam free without human intervention. If, however, you do insist on having a pet peeve, please have it spayed or neutered.



In other parts of the world, peeves are not kept as pets but are a major source of cheap protein for the poorest people.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 29, 2012)

SaucyChefette said:


> Guests who try to fry stuff in my omelette pan.  Man, there are like, half a dozen frying pans to chose from, why pick the omelette pan just because it looks the most pristine of the lot?
> 
> Really, really annoys me, that.
> 
> ...


Do you run some sort of hostel service?


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 29, 2012)

In a nutshell it's people who are so distracted and self absorbed they act  nearly brain dead. 

Just a few cases:

grocery cart isle hogs....that's huge!

cell phone and texting drivers....Duh!

bad drivers in general 

people who talk way too much


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 29, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Most of my pet peeves are driving related. Two off the top of my head...


 

That is becaue you live in Minnesota. I know how you feel.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 29, 2012)

In all the truth, I never completely understood what the "pet peeves" really means, I mean the term it self. But from reading your responces I take it it means things a person doesn't like, right? Where does the term come from then? 

Well I have so many, I cannot begin to tell you.


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 29, 2012)

People who act like the grasshopper in Aesop's fable.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 29, 2012)

People who blame everything on someone else. They are usually big complainers too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a whole herd of pet peeves and you have already listed most of them.

People who insist on talking with a mouth full of food or those that chomp away like a wild beast of some sort.  

People who repeat every word I say.  I am not sure if they do this to buy some time to think or what but, it makes me crazy!

The older I get the more time I spend alone and the more people in general annoy me!  If only they would all make an effort to be more like me!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 29, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have a whole herd of pet peeves and you have already listed most of them.
> 
> People who insist on talking with a mouth full of food or those that chomp away like a wild beast of some sort.
> 
> ...



I'm sure a lot of people would be improved by trying to be more like you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 29, 2012)

The TV first thing in the morning...I never turn it on, someone ELSE does.

Biggest Pet peeve, people who try to talk to me before I am awake.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The TV first thing in the morning...I never turn it on, someone ELSE does.
> 
> Biggest Pet peeve, people who try to talk to me before I am awake.




A spare universal remote similar to the one in Grumpy Old Men might work!

Although it could stimulate some spirited conversation before you are fully awake!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 29, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> A spare universal remote similar to the one in Grumpy Old Men might work!
> 
> Although it could stimulate some spirited conversation before you are fully awake!



I work real hard to wake up an hour before anyone else!  I know i am lousy company when I first wake up.

Another Pet Peeve...people who think I owe them kindness and politeness when they offer none back.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Feb 29, 2012)

All your pet peeves PLUS: those people with their self entitled attitude, people who think themselves better than others (a little humility goes a LonG way), people who can't agree to disagree (we are all allowed to have our very own opinions)- a few people I love do this to me.  It's not enough that they tell me their perspective, I am expected then to abandon my own belief and because they have explained themselves to just instantly agree with them. I am very understanding. I can understand their stance and respect it, but still have the right to keep my own - but those people don't comprehend that. That's ok. If there's one thing my profession has taught me, it's Nurse face. Often if I love the person, Nurse face it is - just let it go, water off a duck's back, show no emotion - in other words pretend really good so as to convince them and it'll all be over soon. Secretly my opinion, belief, what have you is indeed intact. And no one got hurt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 29, 2012)

<snicker> Nurse face...I have one of those, too!


----------



## Addie (Feb 29, 2012)

My pet peeve is driving related. But not the kind you would think of. I don't drive. Except for my scooter or those in the supermarket. 

I was in the supermarket and a woman had her cart parked in such a way there was no way I could get around it. I politely asked her is she would mind moving it. She totally ignored me. After all she was the only shopper in the store. So I watched her walk off again and took note of which direction. I got up from the scooter, straightened out her cart, backed mine up and rammed hers about six or more aisles away in the opposite direction of where she had gone. After all, I was the only shopper in the store. I didn't even see her cart. ROAD RAGE


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 29, 2012)

Addie said:


> My pet peeve is driving related. But not the kind you would think of. I don't drive. Except for my scooter or those in the supermarket.
> 
> I was in the supermarket and a woman had her cart parked in such a way there was no way I could get around it. I politely asked her is she would mind moving it. She totally ignored me. After all she was the only shopper in the store. So I watched her walk off again and took note of which direction. I got up from the scooter, straightened out her cart, backed mine up and rammed hers about six or more aisles away in the opposite direction of where she had gone. After all, I was the only shopper in the store. I didn't even see her cart. ROAD RAGE



I have been *so* tempted to do the same thing Addie!! What peeves me more than anything is that when I ask them if I can please get by, they give you that nasty fish eye like you're disturbing them.  To the moon I tell ya!


----------



## Addie (Feb 29, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I have been *so* tempted to do the same thing Addie!! What peeves me more than anything is that when I ask them if I can please get by, they give you that nasty fish eye like you're disturbing them. To the moon I tell ya!


 
Don't be afraid to move it for them. A lot of people will thank you. I have even gotten a round of applause. But I did it with a smile. I have even asked one person for their name, address and phone number so I could report them to the Federal Govt. for being in violation of the ADA. One time I completely blocked someone from moving. When others saw what I was doing, they joined in and cut off all avenues of escape. Let face it. I am a trouble maker. Life is hard enough for handicap without ignorance adding to it.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2012)

my pet peeve is people who drive slowly in the fast lane forcing you to try to pass them on the right. when you do, they speed up so you can't get in front of them. then, when you fall back in behind them they slow back down. often, it's people texting or fiddling with their phone. grrrrrrr.

at times i've thought people don't really do that but rather it's just a matter of perspective when trying to pass someone on the right. but i've had the window down as i was passing them and you can actually hear them gunning the engine to speed up to prevent you from getting in front. grrrrr.


another peeve is people who get on the 10 or 15 "items or less" line at the supermarket with 27 things. if i'm in a bad enough mood and i'm right behind them, i'll ask them if math was a tough subject for them in school. you should see the look you get when they realize what i mean by my comment.

or people who get on the *express* lane and then try to pay by check, usually taking even longer because they didn't have the check or their i.d. ready.


----------



## Addie (Mar 1, 2012)

bt, I love playing with stupid, ignorant imbeciles. It makes my day. And if you really want to tick them off big time, smile all the time. Never raise your voice. It is very hard to argue with someone who is sweet. The next time you get behind some idiot in the express lane, offer to help them count. With a smile and sweet voice of course. People expect a man to be aggressive. Never sweet. And if you are behind a rather young woman, comment about how you are only offering to help her because of her advanced years. With a smile of course and a sweet voice. Then duck real fast. She is likely to throw a can of food at you. And not with a smile and sweet voice.

I am one of those folks who can think fast on my feet. I always hear, "Why didn't I think to say that?"


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2012)

lol addie. yes, i'm always all smiles and politeness when i'm being insulting. or i wave and smile like a big dumb idiot when another person is going nuts and flipping you off as they drive badly.

my latest peeve is people who are obviously not handicapped parking in handicapped spots. i always go over and ask the driver why they don't have handicapped plates, or is it a mental handicap...


----------



## Addie (Mar 1, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol addie. yes, i'm always all smiles and politeness when i'm being insulting. or i wave and smile like a big dumb idiot when another person is going nuts and flipping you off as they drive badly.
> 
> my latest peeve is people who are obviously not handicapped parking in handicapped spots. i always go over and ask the driver why they don't have handicapped plates, or is it a mental handicap...


 
We have some very stiff fines in this state if you pull that. I got into an arguement with a big burly truk driver. I was out on my scooter and the truck was across the sidewalk and partially in the driveway. I couldn't go off the curb or I would have destroyed my battery. I asked him nicely to please move the truck so I could get by. He got mouthy with me and told me what I could do to my own anatomy. I quietly told him, he could either move the truck or I would call my daughter at the RMV and report him and then I would call the police. I had my cell phone in hand. He got into the truck and moved it. But he was mumbling while he did it. When he pulled the truck out of the way, his boss came over and wanted to know what the problem was. I explained it to him and heard him yelling as i went on my way. 

I always carry a piece of paper and pencil with me. I write down the plate number, time and place when someone is parked in handicap and shows no placard or license plate. There have also been times if I have my small camera with me, I will take a picture long shot and one of the plate and front window. They are not happy when they get the bill in the mail. If it is a local violation, I also let our local police station know. For shopping malls, I let the mall office also have the info. I am on a mission.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 1, 2012)

I like your style, Addie! I also like your sig!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 1, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> In all the truth, I never completely understood what the "pet peeves" really means, I mean the term it self. But from reading your responces I take it it means things a person doesn't like, right? Where does the term come from then?


A "peeve" is a source of irritation. In this phrase, I could be wrong, but I think the word "pet" is probably derived from the word "petty," and not a tame dog or cat.

If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone will be along to correct me.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> A"peeve" is a source of irritation. In this phrase, I could be wrong, but I think the word "pet" is probably derived from the word "petty," and not a tame dog or cat.
> 
> If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone will be along to correct me.



I always assumed the 'pet' part had to do with your favorite or "pet" peeves.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 1, 2012)

+1 Andy.  Like teacher's pet or favorite.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I always assumed the 'pet' part had to do with your favorite or "pet" peeves.


Could very well be, though "favorite peeves" seemed a little like an oxymoron, whereas petty (as in "insignificant" or "trivial") irritations didn't. But I'm no expert in etymology.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Could very well be, though "favorite peeves" seemed a little like an oxymoron, whereas petty (as in "insignificant" or "trivial") irritations didn't. But I'm no expert in etymology.



Neither am I.  It has just been my assumption.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2012)

A quick search reveals:  

"The meaning is a personal annoyance. _"Pet" as in subjectively specific  to a person_, not a widely-held social convention. "Peeve" as in  something which upsets someone very mildly. Scratching in public might  be a pet peeve, warfare would not. Don't have a clue as to origin."


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 1, 2012)

And here:
"The word peeve actually started out as peevish, meaning ornery or ill-tempered.  Some references date the first appearance of the word peevish as occurring in the 1300's and some in the 1500's.  Either way, it was through back-formation that the verbal form  peeve  meaning to annoy or irritate came about in the early 1900's.  And it  was not long after that the word pet was added to form the phrase pet  peeve. * As for pet, it is actually a shortened version of petty meaning trivial or minor*.  Hence, a pet peeve is a minor irritation. "​


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2012)

Take your pick I guess.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> We have some very stiff fines in this state if you pull that. I got into an arguement with a big burly truk driver. I was out on my scooter and the truck was across the sidewalk and partially in the driveway. I couldn't go off the curb or I would have destroyed my battery. I asked him nicely to please move the truck so I could get by. He got mouthy with me and told me what I could do to my own anatomy. I quietly told him, he could either move the truck or I would call my daughter at the RMV and report him and then I would call the police. I had my cell phone in hand. He got into the truck and moved it. But he was mumbling while he did it. When he pulled the truck out of the way, his boss came over and wanted to know what the problem was. I explained it to him and heard him yelling as i went on my way.
> 
> I always carry a piece of paper and pencil with me. I write down the plate number, time and place when someone is parked in handicap and shows no placard or license plate. There have also been times if I have my small camera with me, I will take a picture long shot and one of the plate and front window. They are not happy when they get the bill in the mail. If it is a local violation, I also let our local police station know. For shopping malls, I let the mall office also have the info. I am on a mission.



How is your state about giving temporary handicap designation? It's impossible here in Quebec. So, when I was walking with a cane because my left ankle was sprained, I had to park where I could find a regular spot and limp all the way to the store. I couldn't afford to have my car towed at the time, so I just put up with it. Sometimes people who don't have an indication of being handicapped on the car have a good reason to use the space. And having the tag hanging from the mirror could be because one has a handicapped relative who doesn't drive. But that person can get away with parking in the handicapped spot.


----------



## Addie (Mar 1, 2012)

DampCharcoal said:


> I like your style, Addie! I also like your sig!


 
Thank you


----------



## taxlady (Mar 1, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol addie. yes, i'm always all smiles and politeness when i'm being insulting. or i wave and smile like a big dumb idiot when another person is going nuts and flipping you off as they drive badly.
> 
> my latest peeve is people who are obviously not handicapped parking in handicapped spots. i always go over and ask the driver why they don't have handicapped plates, or is it a mental handicap...



Oh, you're bad. I love it. I will have to remember that one.

I once saw an Olympic athlete tell this story on TV: When asked why he always seemed to find a parking spot at the front, he replied that it was because he parked in the handicapped spot. His friends were horrified. Then he showed them his two prosthetic legs.


----------



## Addie (Mar 1, 2012)

taxlady said:


> How is your state about giving temporary handicap designation? It's impossible here in Quebec. So, when I was walking with a cane because my left ankle was sprained, I had to park where I could find a regular spot and limp all the way to the store. I couldn't afford to have my car towed at the time, so I just put up with it. Sometimes people who don't have an indication of being handicapped on the car have a good reason to use the space. And having the tag hanging from the mirror could be because one has a handicapped relative who doesn't drive. But that person can get away with parking in the handicapped spot.


 
For a sprain, sorry. You will have to walk the extra distance. You have to have a letter from your doctor and a form filled out and sent to the registry. We have our pics on ours. If I am not in the car and you get caught parking in handicap using my placard, my placard will be confiscated and I will lose my handicap privilege. And I will have to wait a year before I can apply again. And there is a major fine for the person who the car is registered to. Doesn't matter if they are driving or not. Because my daughter works at the Registry, she got caught, but I didn't lose my handicap privilege. It pays to know someone. I will be handicapped for the rest of my life. But I still have to apply every five years to have it renewed. Maybe the registry thinks there is going to be a miracle.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> For a sprain, sorry. You will have to walk the extra distance. You have to have a letter from your doctor and a form filled out and sent to the registry. We have our pics on ours. If I am not in the car and you get caught parking in handicap using my placard, my placard will be confiscated and I will lose my handicap privilege. And I will have to wait a year before I can apply again. And there is a major fine for the person who the car is registered to. Doesn't matter if they are driving or not. Because my daughter works at the Registry, she got caught, but I didn't lose my handicap privilege. It pays to know someone. I will be handicapped for the rest of my life. But I still have to apply every five years to have it renewed. Maybe the registry thinks there is going to be a miracle.



I couldn't get one for the broken kneecap either. Here you need to get the doctor's letter and it has to say that the handicap will be ongoing. Never mind about people with broken bones. Oh well, I wouldn't have asked with the broken kneecap anyways. I couldn't drive until it got better.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> For a sprain, sorry. You will have to walk the extra distance....



Do you agree with that?


----------



## Addie (Mar 1, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Do you agree with that?


 
Yes. For those who the handicap spaces are for, they are for the rest of their life. Broken bones are only a temporary inconvenience. My hip, spine and leg will neer get better. Only worse. And I will have the heart condition until it kills me. And that could be any day. Or it may be longer. People with brken bones know they are going to heal. I know I am never going to heal. I would much rather have a broken bone and have to hobble some extra feet. At least I would know there was hope.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> Yes. For those who the handicap spaces are for, they are for the rest of their life. Broken bones are only a temporary inconvenience. My hip, spine and leg will neer get better. Only worse. And I will have the heart condition until it kills me. And that could be any day. Or it may be longer. People with brken bones know they are going to heal. I know I am never going to heal. I would much rather have a broken bone and have to hobble some extra feet. At least I would know there was hope.



I don't follow your reasoning. That would mean that the girl who wouldn't stand up for me on the bus was right. I had a broken kneecap and a cane, but this was temporary. She should only bother to give her seat to someone who is permanently handicapped?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't think a handicap should be permanent to warrant using handicapped parking.  Unfortunatey, the process to get approval probably takes too long to make sense.  But whatever the local rules are, they must be followed.


----------



## Addie (Mar 1, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I don't follow your reasoning. That would mean that the girl who wouldn't stand up for me on the bus was right. I had a broken kneecap and a cane, but this was temporary. She should only bother to give her seat to someone who is permanently handicapped?


 
No I was referring to handicap parking. Even if it was just out of politeness, she definitely should have given her seat to you. Even I would have. The bus driver should have made sure you had a seat. And he shouldn't have started his bus until you were seated. Sorry for the confusion. On our public transportation system, the bus driver is not allowed to start his bus until those that need a seat due to a disability, be it temporary or permanent, is properly seated. It is something they are taught at bus driver charm school.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 1, 2012)

I tend to agree with you TL, although issuing temporary handicap placards would cause problems for many reasons. There are so many abuses of the placards as it is.  Besides all that, there are no agency's or advocates for people with temporary handicaps.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 1, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I tend to agree with you TL, although issuing temporary handicap placards would cause problems for many reasons. There are so many abuses of the placards as it is.  Besides all that, there are no agency's or advocates for people with temporary handicaps.



Having been in the position to want them on more than one occasion, I have given it a lot of thought.

I think the permits should have an expiry date that is printed in 5 cm (2 inch) large letters. The doctor could issue it with a renewal date. It could be like a prescription: go to the pharmacy to pick it up. They would print it out for you with a unique number. They would charge you any fees that the government wants for such a placard.

When I had the sprained ankle, the doctor didn't want me to walk on it any more than absolutely necessary. No one else at my house drives.


----------



## Addie (Mar 1, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I tend to agree with you TL, although issuing temporary handicap placards would cause problems for many reasons. There are so many abuses of the placards as it is. Besides all that, there are no agency's or advocates for people with temporary handicaps.


 
Here in Boston, we do have services for the temporary injuries. But by the time you are approved, you are all better. You are better off taking extended sick leave from work and hope for the best. We do have a program whereby you can purchase coupons for the local taxi in your part of Boston and you will get half off the fare. I have a friend in the building that does not have a car. He is healthy and qualifies for nothing except the coupons. I qualify for "The Ride." It is an extended service of our transit service for disabled and elderly people. It costs me $2.00 each way and I can go 35 miles outside of Boston. The price never changes. I can take a 'caretaker' with me for free. So I call The Ride and he is my caretaker. He has no way of getting his groceries home. With the coupons, it would still cost him $10 to get his groceries home. So off we go. He pays me $2.00 for half the trip and I pick up some stuff for myself while he does his shopping. The main purpose of the trip is to help him and being a good neighbor. And it saves him $8.00.


----------



## Addie (Mar 1, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Having been in the position to want them on more than one occasion, I have given it a lot of thought.
> 
> I think the permits should have an expiry date that is printed in 5 cm (2 inch) large letters. The doctor could issue it with a renewal date. It could be like a prescription: go to the pharmacy to pick it up. They would print it out for you with a unique number. They would charge you any fees that the government wants for such a placard.
> 
> When I had the sprained ankle, the doctor didn't want me to walk on it any more than absolutely necessary. No one else at my house drives.


 
My placard does have an expiration date. And so does my application for "The Ride." I have to renew it every so many years with my doctor's approval. But I do like your idea of a Temporary one to be like a  prescription.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 1, 2012)

People or groups of people that try to mess with others rights, because their ideas/beliefs are the right ones.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 1, 2012)

Two pet peeves about driving:

The guy/gal who thinks they are more important than the rest of us. You know the one. The traffic is backed up and they drive on the shoulder to get ahead, or they don't care that the sign says no U-turn, it doesn't apply to them, etc., etc.

The person who doesn't take driving seriously. You know, "I can text and drive with no problem." or "Alcohol doesn't impair my driving." Or "Who cares about turn signals?" etc., etc.

A friend of mine was killed on her motorcycle because the woman in the car in front of her wasn't paying attention to her driving. Five cars were involved in that collision as well as two motorcycles.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2012)

taxlady said:


> ...The traffic is backed up and they drive on the shoulder to get ahead...




...then they expect you to let them cut back in line.  I take great pleasure in not letting them.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Mar 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> ...then they expect you to let them cut back in line. I take great pleasure in not letting them.


 
Where is the "thumbs up" button on this site?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 2, 2012)

*Thanks for all the feedback*

Appreciate all your feedback ... 

Thanks again.

Margi.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 2, 2012)

*As I just posted in another thread.....Waitstaff that asks "Is everything ok?" *
*When they should be asking "Can I bring you anything at this time?"*


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 2, 2012)

My pet peeve--and this is a pretty big one--is when they bring the main course before I'm finished eating my salad!

Or even worse, when they bring the salad and the main course at the same time. I hate that!!!

I have no idea why I'm this way but eating salad loses its attraction for me when I'm eating my main course. If the two come together then the salad is wasted.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 2, 2012)

i usually prefer eating my salad together with the entree, and almost always if it is steak.  i like alternating the flavors throughout the meal--a bit of salad, a forkful of potato, a chunk of steak, a green bean or two...i will usually save most of my salad in order to be able to eat it along with my steak.  of course i have to guard my salad from  the waiter who wants to take it 'out of my way' before i'm finished with it.  sometimes i even ask the waiter to hold my salad until the entrees are served....


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> My pet peeve--and this is a pretty big one--is when they bring the main course before I'm finished eating my salad!
> 
> Or even worse, when they bring the salad and the main course at the same time. I hate that!!!...




This is a BIG peeve of ours too.  We manage that by ordering salad/appetizers.  Then when we're done with them we order the entree.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 greg and andy. i don't mind if salad and appy's overlap, but the entree should be timed better.

to me, that's an automatic deduction from the tip. there's not much a waiter can control, so delivery of food is 50% of their job. unless the rest of their service is excellent, we're talking 12% or less now. (to put it in perspective, average - "i know how to do my job but i couldn't care less about being here" -  service gets 15%, good service gets 20%, excellent service gets 23% to 25%)

vit, you must dine at places with really big tables!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 3, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> This is a BIG peeve of ours too.  We manage that by ordering salad/appetizers.  Then when we're done with them we order the entree.



I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one. I too often decide on both my salad and food orders, then intentionally order the salad first and withhold the food order until the kitchen is started on the salad.

Another thing I do is order the wine or cocktails before ordering either salad or entree because I want the drinks first, then the salad, and then the main course.

You sometimes wonder, if you ordered your drinks and appetizer and salad and main course and desert too all at the same time, would some crappy restaurant serve them all at the same time?



buckytom said:


> +1 greg and andy. i don't mind if salad and appy's overlap, but the entree should be timed better.
> 
> to me, that's an automatic deduction from the tip. there's not much a waiter can control, so delivery of food is 50% of their job. unless the rest of their service is excellent, we're talking 12% or less now. (to put it in perspective, average - "i know how to do my job but i couldn't care less about being here" -  service gets 15%, good service gets 20%, excellent service gets 23% to 25%)



I don't agree. IMO a large part of the waiter's job is to communicate between customer and kitchen. The waiter should know the current kitchen lag times and should be perceptive to customer wants and needs, and to some degree the waiter should know when to put up orders and what to get first to appease and please customer desires.

After all if not this then what? Why is the waiter being paid 20% tip, just to move food from the kitchen to the table, and then settle the check?

Delivering food is IMO 100% of their job, and they're the ones who bear the brunt when the kitchen is not performing. After all, who ever tips the chef? If the kitchen isn't performing then the waiter better find a job at a place where the kitchen is performing. The customers will migrate to that better place too.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 5, 2012)

Just curious.... at home, does everyone eat their whole salad before they serve the entree plate?

Here, we serve our entree plate along with the salad plate.  Are we alone?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 5, 2012)

I serve the salad first, and don't even begin plating the main dinner until after I've collected the salad plates. I'm probably in a small minority who likes salad then main course. I don't like to mix them (I guess that's just my quirk) and I don't like the main course cold.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 5, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Just curious.... at home, does everyone eat their whole salad before they serve the entree plate?
> 
> Here, we serve our entree plate along with the salad plate.  Are we alone?



I usually serve the food in serving bowls and/or the pots they were cooked in. I seldom put a salad plate next to the regular dinner plate.

So, the salad is on the table and everyone serves themselves, when they want to.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 5, 2012)

We are not formal when we eat dinner at home.  We don't serve a course at a time.  Dinner is set up all so the salad is served with the entree and sides.  That's for the two of us.

When we entertain, we serve courses in sequence.  Dessert, soup, entree, salad are each served one at a time. (not in that order)


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 5, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I serve the salad first, and don't even begin plating the main dinner until after I've collected the salad plates. I'm probably in a small minority who likes salad then main course. I don't like to mix them (I guess that's just my quirk) and I don't like the main course cold.



I serve salad as the first course when we have guests, but with the two of us we pass on formality.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Dessert, soup, entree, salad are each served one at a time. (not in that order)


No nuts???


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 5, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> No nuts???



Usually sitting around the table.


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2012)

My mother was fanatical about teaching us the courses, proper utensil and manners at the table. With my kids, it was always family style. But manners were always enforced. I even taught them how to take two or three strands of spagetti and twirl it on their fork. Slurping it into the mouth was not acceptable.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Usually sitting around the table.



_Touché!_ 



Addie said:


> My mother was fanatical about teaching us the courses, proper utensil and manners at the table.



There's just one thing I've never been able to appreciate: having a fork just for salad and then having a different fork for the main course. Yeah I can see they're obviously a bit differently shaped, although I'm not totally convinced a salad fork works any better on a salad than a regular fork. (Yes I know the salad fork is removed from the table with the salad dish when the next course is ready to serve.) Okay I'll admit if I'm having a more formal dinner I'll use both forks in the place settings, but when eating alone I'd never use separate forks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 5, 2012)

Family style at my house, no courses!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 5, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> Family style at my house, no courses!



+1!  Think feed trough.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 5, 2012)

A stack of plates and silverware, foods on the stove, ready. Make your plate!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 5, 2012)

My question though, does anybody feel that it's necessary to have two forks? Like one for the salad and one for whatever else you're eating (whether you call it a main course or not).

I think it's silly to have two forks.


Actually I usually practice "serve yourself" too. I put tableware and napkins on the table, a stack of dishes in the kitchen, and I point out what the eats are. Then let my family or guests plate their own food. How the heck am I going to know how big a serving they want?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 5, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> My question though, does anybody feel that it's necessary to have two forks? Like one for the salad and one for whatever else you're eating (whether you call it a main course or not).
> 
> I think it's silly to have two forks.



Two forks makes sense if you are using more than one plate. Then you can leave the salad fork on the salad plate and you still have a fork when the salad plate gets picked up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 5, 2012)

I grew up in a house where they always yelled keep your forks, for dessert,  when they cleared the plates from dinner.  We were a real classy bunch of bumpkins.  It's still the same at my house today,only now the forks all match!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 5, 2012)

If you're really into washing dishes or clean up after a meal, knock yourself out using as much "china" and silverware as you like! That fork suits me just fine from soup to nuts!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 5, 2012)

My motto: One dinner, one knife, one fork, one spoon. 

Okay a soup spoon if you're serving soup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I grew up in a house where they always yelled keep your forks, for dessert,  when they cleared the plates from dinner.  We were a real classy bunch of bumpkins.  It's still the same at my house today,only now the forks all match!



Same here!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 5, 2012)

After some 20 years in the States, I still cannot understand how is it you peoples are eating dessert with a fork. Spoon for dessert is the only way to go.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 5, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> After some 20 years in the States, I still cannot understand how is it you peoples are eating dessert with a fork. Spoon for dessert is the only way to go.


 
Where dessert is concerned, the correct implement would be a shovel!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 5, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> After some 20 years in the States, I still cannot understand how is it you peoples are eating dessert with a fork. Spoon for dessert is the only way to go.



I say it depends on the dessert. If it's most kinds of cake, then a fork is probably what I would use. If it is rice pudding, I'll take a spoon.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 5, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> After some 20 years in the States, I still cannot understand how is it you peoples are eating dessert with a fork. Spoon for dessert is the only way to go.





taxlady said:


> I say it depends on the dessert. If it's most kinds of cake, then a fork is probably what I would use. If it is rice pudding, I'll take a spoon.



I agree with TL. It depends on what the dessert is. I think the cake 'n fork or pudding 'n spoon are good examples. I think many dessert crepes would be easier with a fork, but ice cream would be of course ridiculous without a spoon.

I think it was Emile Post or one of them there etiquette queens who said that the main consideration is what is awkward vs. what is natural, graceful and facile.

IMO the proper utensil for dessert depends on exactly what is being served.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I say it depends on the dessert. If it's most kinds of cake, then a fork is probably what I would use. If it is rice pudding, I'll take a spoon.



While angel food cake is best eaten right out of the pan, tearing chunks out with your hand.


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2012)

Growing up my kids learned the proper utensil for the right food. But not at every meal. I just wanted them to be able to go out into a public place and not be embarrassed. Would any of you recognize the difference between a fork for fish and a fork for the main entree? The fish fork is bigger. The tines are longer. No, I am not trying to show off. It's my mother's teaching coming to the fore. Strange as it may sound, this stupid information came in handy for my youngest. He recently attended a dinner where they had different courses. A black tie event. I had to laugh when he told me he thought I was crazy when I was trying to teach him these things. He ended up thanking me. In his chosen career, he is going to be attending a lot of these events.


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> While angel food cake is best eaten right out of the pan, tearing chunks out with your hand.


 
Pour out a big pool of chocalate sauce in a bowl and dip those ripped off pieces of cake in it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> Pour out a big pool of chocalate sauce in a bowl and dip those ripped off pieces of cake in it.



We had too much fun as kids and the biggest kid, my Dad, was the instigator.


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We had too much fun as kids and the biggest kid, my Dad, was the instigator.


 
Another kid for your mother to look after.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> Another kid for your mother to look after.



For 57 years...


----------



## Claire (Mar 6, 2012)

Addie said:


> Growing up my kids learned the proper utensil for the right food. But not at every meal. I just wanted them to be able to go out into a public place and not be embarrassed. Would any of you recognize the difference between a fork for fish and a fork for the main entree? The fish fork is bigger. The tines are longer. No, I am not trying to show off. It's my mother's teaching coming to the fore. Strange as it may sound, this stupid information came in handy for my youngest. He recently attended a dinner where they had different courses. A black tie event. I had to laugh when he told me he thought I was crazy when I was trying to teach him these things. He ended up thanking me. In his chosen career, he is going to be attending a lot of these events.


My mother was similar, and my husband's was as well.  On a day-to-day basis we did not set a perfect table.  But on Sundays, we stayed in church clothes and ate from an impeccably set table.  Our wine glasses were full of creme soda (which looks enough like champagne).  I don't know if, and how often, my younger siblings (I'm 57, the eldest) used it, but I followed my parents into a military lifestyle, and often attended formal dinners.  Never had to worry about which fork to use.  Can't say I've used a fish fork, though!  My mother is a segeants's wife, my MIL had been "in service", a maid.  So they both learned it from the bottom up, and wanted to make sure we could be comfortable in formal circumstances.  It definitely paid off for us.


----------



## Claire (Mar 6, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Family style at my house, no courses!


To me, "courses" are for people with servants.  Since I've never so much as had someone in to help me dust, all dinners are family style.  If I have few enough people for a sit-down, then I trot out the china, silver, crystal and we make it an occasion.  It is still family style, otherwise I have to keep running from dining room to kitchen and never get to sit (the prepared courses, plated, are, as I said, for servants and restaurants).  But tonight it is about 20 people.  Buffet is the name of the game.


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2012)

Claire said:


> My mother was similar, and my husband's was as well. On a day-to-day basis we did not set a perfect table. But on Sundays, we stayed in church clothes and ate from an impeccably set table. Our wine glasses were full of creme soda (which looks enough like champagne). I don't know if, and how often, my younger siblings (I'm 57, the eldest) used it, but I followed my parents into a military lifestyle, and often attended formal dinners. Never had to worry about which fork to use. Can't say I've used a fish fork, though! My mother is a segeants's wife, my MIL had been "in service", a maid. So they both learned it from the bottom up, and wanted to make sure we could be comfortable in formal circumstances. It definitely paid off for us.


 
Knowledge is always good to have. You ever know when you will need it.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2012)

Claire said:


> To me, "courses" are for people with servants.  Since I've never so much as had someone in to help me dust, all dinners are family style.  If I have few enough people for a sit-down, then I trot out the china, silver, crystal and we make it an occasion.  It is still family style, otherwise I have to keep running from dining room to kitchen and never get to sit (the prepared courses, plated, are, as I said, for servants and restaurants).  But tonight it is about 20 people.  Buffet is the name of the game.



Same here. I can imagine serving soup as "course" and of course dessert and coffee/tea are served as a course. That's enough running around for me. I don't let my guests clear the table, since there is usually someone incompetent leading the others astray. I hate having my sink filled up with dirty dishes.

Now that is one of my pet peeves. I hate when guests put their dirty dishes in my one sink. One year at Solstice a guest helped and cleared dishes into the sink until there wasn't room to put more. I ran the first load in the portable dishwasher, which empties into the sink. I figured it would give them a rinse. When I emptied the sink, I found my brand new electronic thermometer at the bottom. It was, of course, dead. Why did someone put the danged thermometer in the sink?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2012)

Guests and family are not allowed to clear the dinner table.  First of all, because that's no way to treat a guest.  SO and I do it as we know where to put stuff so the sink isn't loaded, good knives don't go in the sink and electronics stay where they are supposed to.  

I do allow my daughters to clear as they have learned.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Guests and family are not allowed to clear the dinner table.  First of all, because that's no way to treat a guest.  SO and I do it as we know where to put stuff so the sink isn't loaded, good knives don't go in the sink and electronics stay where they are supposed to.
> 
> I do allow my daughters to clear as they have learned.



I agree. I was trying to be gracious because they were already doing it when I caught them at it. Now I make it a point that they are informed before the main part of the meal finishes. I have learned to insist. DH knows to stop them too. The problem is that we have to ask them to pass the dirty dishes. There simply isn't enough space in my dining room to walk behind the diners on one side of the table.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> ..I was trying to be gracious because they were already doing it when I caught them at it...




The nerve of some people!  

You're right.  Once it's happened, there's not much you can do but say thank you.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 6, 2012)

Actually, I was really miffed about the lack of help at our last family dinner here. With two daughter's in law, and two teen grand daughters you'd think I would have had some help but noooooooo.....they all sat on their pretty little tushes the entire time.  I was exhausted when everyone left and it was up to Steve and I to continue to work our butts off.  Thank goodness I had Steve, or I would have sat and cried.

At this age, I will never turn down help with a dinner!!


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2012)

I want my dishes scraped, rinsed and stacked beside the sink. I wash my dishes in a certain order. Glasses and cutlery first. Then the dishes, serving dishes, pots and pans last. And please don't try to help me. It makes me feel as if you think I can't do my own housework.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2012)

Addie said:


> I want my dishes scraped, rinsed and stacked beside the sink. I wash my dishes in a certain order. Glasses and cutlery first. Then the dishes, serving dishes, pots and pans last. And please don't try to help me. It makes me feel as if you think I can't do my own housework.



Doesn't everyone do them in that order?


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Doesn't everyone do them in that order?


 
I also wash down the stove, front of the fridge and counter tops.

One of my biggest pet peeves is sugar granules or salt on the counter. It drives me crazy. I want to be able to run my hand over a CLEAN counter and not feel anything. Just one of my idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2012)

I think we all have a quirk or two.  

No one is allowed to load my dishwasher.  I do it a certain way.  After a dinner party, I try to load one rack of the DW at a time.  Bottom or top first depending on what's up front.  Fill one the go to the other.  Silverware is usually last.  Then I group and separate silverware by type in the baskets.  It often takes more than one load to get it all done, but that's what the next morning is for.


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 6, 2012)

Addie said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is sugar granules or salt on the counter. It drives me crazy. I want to be able to run my hand over a CLEAN counter and not feel anything. Just one of my idiosyncrasies.



YES!! Couldn't agree more!! There is nothing worse than putting your hand/arm down on a sticky or crumb-filled spot on the counter. My fiance is horrible when making toast for breakfast. Leaves bread crumbs everywhere, to the point where it looks like the toaster threw up. He knows it bothers me - his solution? He uses his hand to sweep the crumbs UNDER the toaster.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a tiny little whisk broom and dust pan for counters and tables.


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> YES!! Couldn't agree more!! There is nothing worse than putting your hand/arm down on a sticky or crumb-filled spot on the counter. My fiance is horrible when making toast for breakfast. Leaves bread crumbs everywhere, to the point where it looks like the toaster threw up. He knows it bothers me - his solution? He uses his hand to sweep the crumbs UNDER the toaster.


 
Does the urge to kill some days become stronger than others? I know it sounds snotty of me, but I use a plate to butter my toast. And for that very reason. CRUMBS.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2012)

Addie said:


> Does the urge to kill some days become stronger than others? I know it sounds snotty of me, but I use a plate to butter my toast. And for that very reason. CRUMBS.



We have a wooden bread board for when you don't want to use a plate to butter toast. If someone doesn't like all the crumbs on the bread board, it's easy to walk to the compost bin or garbage (depending on time of year) and dump them.


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I have a tiny little whisk broom and dust pan for counters and tables.


 
I use a scrubbie sponge to wipe up messes on the counter top. I place my cup right next to the sugar bowl on a paper towel. And no matter how careful I am, a few granules always escape to the counter top.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't mind a few crumbs on the counter but, please keep them out of my butter dish!


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> We have a wooden bread board for when you don't want to use a plate to butter toast. If someone doesn't like all the crumbs on the bread board, it's easy to walk to the compost bin or garbage (depending on time of year) and dump them.


 
I think my using a plate comes from that training from my mother. The right dish or utensil for the job. Some habits are hard to break. My mother would be proud of me knowing that all her teachings didn't go to waste. I also use a butter knife with the butter. Not your standard table knife.


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 6, 2012)

Addie said:


> Does the urge to kill some days become stronger than others? I know it sounds snotty of me, but I use a plate to butter my toast. And for that very reason. CRUMBS.


I laughed so hard when I read your post that I almost had a mouthful of coffee to clean up along with those darn crumbs!

The worst part? He DOES use a plate!! It boggles my mind how he manages to get so many crumbs everywhere. I've even asked him if he habitually shakes the toaster upside-down on the counter. I'm not even going to get into the crumbs left behind in the butter/jam/peanut butter. 

So yes, the urge is sometimes overwhelming. This is why he gets limited kitchen privileges. He's already lost dishwasher privileges, but I'm considering implementing a "look, but don't touch" rule for all appliances!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't mind a few crumbs on the counter but, please keep them out of my butter dish!



And off my cheese.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm so excited Shrek has figured out _WHERE_ the kitchen is and that he can keep himself fed during the day that I don't care what kind of mess he makes.  "No woman ever shot a man while he was doing the dishes..."  after maybe, but not during.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 6, 2012)

my pet peeve is stupid people that think they are smart.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 7, 2012)

lol, like women who believe that men can't do laundry, use a dishwasher, feed themselves, or clean up crumbs?

he hee...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 7, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, like women who believe that men can't do laundry, use a dishwasher, feed themselves, or clean up crumbs?
> 
> he hee...



Poking the dragon?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 7, 2012)

and running awayyyy...


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 7, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, like women who believe that men can't do laundry, use a dishwasher, feed themselves, or clean up crumbs?
> 
> he hee...


 _This _woman discovered all of those things to be true. I recently left my man home alone for five days because my parents bought me a plane ticket home to surprise my sister for her birthday - when I got back, the house was a mess and he had been living on packaged noodles and chips. Sad sight....


----------



## Claire (Mar 7, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, like women who believe that men can't do laundry, use a dishwasher, feed themselves, or clean up crumbs?
> 
> he hee...



Hmmm.  Only Experience.  Once upon a time women often believed that men married because of .... well, intercourse.  Nowadays marriage isn't much of a necessity for most people.  I've said, for years, that many men marry to have someone to do all the sh*t that they don't want to do.  My husband is much better than most (and, believe me, I took a few for trial runs), but even so, he truly does not know how to run the clothes washer.  He doesn't know how to do keep-up house work -- he's great at what we call "the white tornado", that is to say really cleaning before a party or having guests.  But to look at something that's a bit of a mess and just pick it up?  Not gonna happen.


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 7, 2012)

Claire said:


> Hmmm.  Only Experience.  Once upon a time women often believed that men married because of .... well, intercourse.  Nowadays marriage isn't much of a necessity for most people.  I've said, for years, that many men marry to have someone to do all the sh*t that they don't want to do.  My husband is much better than most (and, believe me, I took a few for trial runs), but even so, he truly does not know how to run the clothes washer.  He doesn't know how to do keep-up house work -- he's great at what we call "the white tornado", that is to say really cleaning before a party or having guests.  But to look at something that's a bit of a mess and just pick it up?  Not gonna happen.


I believe I have seen my own version of "the white tornado". Does it by chance also include throwing everything into the nearest closet?


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 8, 2012)

*KA flour*

Just ordered 18lb of King Arthur flours costing $47.40 or $2.65 per pound including a $10 discount and $12 for shipping.  Just another example of things getting pricey.  Still comes out better and cheaper than $4 for a 24 ounce loaf of store bought bread.  I estimate my home baked bread costs about $1.50 to $1.75 per pound.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 8, 2012)

home-baked bread, you just can't price it by the pound imo.  it may not be priceless, but it comes close....


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 8, 2012)

vitauta said:


> home-baked bread, you just can't price it by the pound imo.  it may not be priceless, but it comes close....


I hear you, but with banks paying well under 1% interest I'm very sensitive to pricing, particularly of consumables and staples.


----------



## Claire (Mar 8, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> I believe I have seen my own version of "the white tornado". Does it by chance also include throwing everything into the nearest closet?


The downstairs bathroom has what I call party camouflage.  Because it is the mud room laundry room all-around mess room, I've used tension rods and white lace curtains that match the windows.  Before guests arrive, everything gets thrown into the bath tub and the curtains close over it.  Since the house was built in 1854, we don't have a lot of closets, so that is sort of the equivalent!


----------



## vitauta (Mar 8, 2012)

you guys are so funny!   but what else ya gonna do when you got guests coming in less than an hour?


----------



## vitauta (Mar 8, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Just ordered 18lb of King Arthur flours costing $47.40 or $2.65 per pound including a $10 discount and $12 for shipping.  Just another example of things getting pricey.  Still comes out better and cheaper than $4 for a 24 ounce loaf of store bought bread.  I estimate my home baked bread costs about $1.50 to $1.75 per pound.



this may just be the beginning of a whole new thread, but what is so special about this king arthur flour that everyone is talking about?  when flour can easily be had for $.50 per pound, why spend five times that much for ka's?


----------



## Claire (Mar 8, 2012)

vitauta said:


> you guys are so funny!   but what else ya gonna do when you got guests coming in less than an hour?


Make sure there's plenty of booze.  Seriously, throw everything in the bathtub, close the curtains, and vacuum up the dog hair.  

My doggie is still sleeping off Tuesday's party.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 8, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> I believe I have seen my own version of "the white tornado". Does it by chance also include throwing everything into the nearest closet?


A friend of mine taught me the plastic bin trick. She also covered all of her paintings with plastic garbage bags, which she would yank off right before the MIL visited. She'd go on a white tornado cleaning spree the weekend before, and then viola--right before the MIL arrived, off came the garbage bags (all she'd do is vacuum and clean the bathroom the day of). Living alone 5 days out of 7, I admit, I have done the cover the paintings with plastic garbage bags so I didn't have to dust them again...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2012)

vitauta said:


> this may just be the beginning of a whole new thread, but what is so special about this king arthur flour that everyone is talking about?  when flour can easily be had for $.50 per pound, why spend five times that much for ka's?



I was just wondering that myself. I have no idea what flour costs at the supermarket, but the organic, stone ground, wheat flour I buy at the health food store costs about $5.99 for a 2 kg (~4.4 lbs) bag.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2012)

You ladies may all be blaming men for white tornado and no day to day, but I'm unfortunately no better. And I was still female the last time I looked.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I was just wondering that myself. I have no idea what flour costs at the supermarket, but the organic, stone ground, wheat flour I buy at the health food store costs about $5.99 for a 2 kg (~4.4 lbs) bag.



I just paid $1.88 for five pounds of AP.  

The local store where I shop carries KA but I always go with the store brand.

I don't want to get used to a lifestyle I can't maintain!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> A friend of mine taught me the plastic bin trick. She also covered all of her paintings with plastic garbage bags, which she would yank off right before the MIL visited. She'd go on a white tornado cleaning spree the weekend before, and then viola--right before the MIL arrived, off came the garbage bags (all she'd do is vacuum and clean the bathroom the day of). Living alone 5 days out of 7, I admit, I have done the cover the paintings with plastic garbage bags so I didn't have to dust them again...



*Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat?  I hardly ever think of dusting my paintings,  and I'd guess no more than once or twice a year.  Geeze, I'd get rid of them before being worried enough to cover them with garbage bags to keep the dust off.*


----------



## Addie (Mar 8, 2012)

vitauta said:


> this may just be the beginning of a whole new thread, but what is so special about this king arthur flour that everyone is talking about? when flour can easily be had for $.50 per pound, why spend five times that much for ka's?


 
King Arthur Flour for bread has more gluten. And it is unbleached. Less chemicals in your food. Yes you can buy it in the supermarket, but the KA flour that is for bread gives you a better product than all purpose flour. It is well worth the price.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 8, 2012)

Why would the KA flour be better than any generic bread flour?


----------



## Claire (Mar 8, 2012)

It's been said before.  Packaging that requires the use of deadly weapons to open, often ruining whatever it is in the package in the process.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 8, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Why would the KA flour be better than any generic bread flour?


My best bread (artisan or free form) baking results have been achieved using blends of ordinary bread (strong) flour ( Gold Medal, Pillsbury, Bob's Red Mill) KA's fancy durum, first clear, Sir Lancelot, and white whole wheat.


----------



## Claire (Mar 8, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> My best bread (artisan or free form) baking results have been achieved using blends of ordinary bread (strong) flour ( Gold Medal, Pillsbury, Bob's Red Mill) KA's fancy durum, first clear, Sir Lancelot, and white whole wheat.



It is also regional.  A flour that is perfect in New Jersey won't be perfect in Alabama, and not the same in California, or for that matter, Russia, Egypt, China.  It really does make a difference.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 8, 2012)

I get KA in the stores here in Montana, so not as regional as it used to be.  I buy KA exclusively for baking.  I know how it is going to act in breads, cakes, pastries and pasta.  Store brand AP would be cheaper but, it is not single source, can be any flour from any place they buy their flour from and I do not know how it will act.  I do buy it for cooking, i.e. roux, gravies, breading.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get KA in the stores here in Montana, so not as regional as it used to be.  I buy KA exclusively for baking.  I know how it is going to act in breads, cakes, pastries and pasta.  Store brand AP would be cheaper but, it is not single source, can be any flour from any place they buy their flour from and I do not know how it will act.  I do buy it for cooking, i.e. roux, gravies, breading.


The flours available to commercial bakers / bakeries from sources like ConAgra, are not generally available to home bakers


----------



## amandadun (Mar 11, 2012)

People chewing with their mouths open


----------

